# Looking to buy 20 gauge



## will186 (Jun 13, 2009)

Looking to buy used 20 gauge any suggestions on which one is the best starter gun for my son. Thanx


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

will186 said:


> Looking to buy used 20 gauge any suggestions on which one is the best starter gun for my son. Thanx


Can't go wrong with a Remington 870, Mossberg 500, or a Benelli super nova.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I've got a Rem. 870 20 ga. 3" mag. and I love it, had it around 20 yrs. now. There easy to work on and get parts for.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Benelli nova, perfect for a youngin pretty cheap perfect size extremely reliable and the easiest gun on the market to strip and clean.


----------



## will186 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanx just gotta find one in my price range. I went to some pawn shops and that was a joke. they wanted more than walmart


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

They usually go on sale this time of year just watch the sale adds.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Hre is what I have been looking at*

a little pricey but something he will have forever. 

http://www.franchiusa.com/48-al-semi-auto-shotgun


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

yukondog said:


> I've got a Rem. 870 20 ga. 3" mag. and I love it, had it around 20 yrs. now. There easy to work on and get parts for.


Can't go wrong with 870.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/rem...auge-pump-action-shotgun?repChildCatid=751004

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

If you get the 870 Express the only con I see is the plastic trigger guard. Mine is starting to come loose and has a lot of play in it. You can also find great deals a budsgunshop.com and just find a shop around here with a $20-$30 transfer fee.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Rem 1100 will have less recoil than the pumps.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Buckyt said:


> Rem 1100 will have less recoil than the pumps.



So does a Franchi 20 or a benelli 20 ga, he just said he was lookin for a budget 20 ga!


----------



## will186 (Jun 13, 2009)

I got a line on a browning pump. If that doesnt work out. I'll be getting an 870. Thanx for all your advise.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Just to add one more thought. I started with a single shot 12 guage. It makes you think and aim more carefully if you know you only have one shot.


----------

